

Odd technology job interview questions revealed - Thibaut
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16346813

======
kls
These type of questions are more about the interviewers and company ego than
they are about actually gaining any insight into the employee. The fact
remains that most that ask would not have the psychological training to make a
hill of beans out of an answer. But they help maintain the illusion of being
an elite institution. The problem is that now people are mimicking the
practice while not knowing how to even utilize the results, thereby sending
good candidates right out the door.

Whatever happened to sitting down and having a conversation with a person?
Look at what they have done, ask them about it, passion bubbles to the top
pretty quick when you talk to someone about something they have built.

